# Attention - Password and Security Update



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey all,

Over the next few days we will be implementing some changes to our forum password strength and password expiration policies. To make sure you continue having the best experience possible on the community, we regularly monitor the site and the Internet to keep everyone's account information safe. We've recently become aware of a potential risk to some accounts coming from outside of this community. Just to be safe, we are implementing the following changes to improve security even further:

1) We are asking everyone to change their passwords (and will force a one time reset). Along with every user on the forum, new passwords will need to be more complex, and can't be simple words (sorry, you can't have "fluffy" as your password anymore!). Please use a password unique to this community. Reusing passwords can expose your account indirectly when other websites (Twitter, Linkedin, Badoo, etc) are compromised; and

2) Your passwords will expire on a 365 day basis. When you login on the 366th day, you will have to change it. 

We'll also be sending out an email to users to let them know about the changes, in upcoming weeks. 

Thanks all, 

Helena

Community Management


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I did not receive any password email and now i am cut off from my account. Please help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> I did not receive any password email and now i am cut off from my account. Please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Then how did you post this?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tapatalk i had the account and was logged in before the password switch i prefer using my laptop and iphone browser, but i cannot login thru them without new password

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Got in through taptalk, but can't on laptop

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
In an efforts to assist those having difficulty gaining entry. I went to the reset password, where you enter your email and it mails out a link which resets your password and emails it to you. I did this 6 times and out of the six I got two return emails and out of those two the second one finally sent me a temporary password. I would therefore conclude that persistence and repetition is the key to success.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

If you are having any issues please send me a PM and I will gladly help you all out 

~ Glenda


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you have any questions regarding the password issue, please post in this section of the site http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/338409-attention-password-security-update.html

Thank you,

~ Glenda


----------

